
Can I use WhatsApp if my phone is rooted or using custom ROM? - mojiam
https://www.whatsapp.com/faq/en/android/26000005
======
da02
That message could be clearer. My informal answer would be: "Most likely
'Yes', but if you encounter any problems, don't ask WhatsApp for help."

I'm running a Xiaomi Redmi Note using Mokee (non-rooted) instead of the
official MIUI 7. It works perfectly. I just get a notice that WhatsApp is not
supported on custom ROMs upon installation. But, no problems after that.

~~~
mojiam
"Your messages will not be protected with end-to-end encryption." This sounds
clear, but is it correct?

~~~
da02
I'm so sorry. I overlooked that part. That was a big mistake on my part.

You might want to ask on the StackExchange or on [https://www.xda-
developers.com/](https://www.xda-developers.com/) if there is a workaround to
WhatsApp encryption on custom ROMs (in case you don't get an answer here).

Although, I'm not sure you should be using WhatsApp for secure messages to
begin with:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13389935](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13389935)

